# hamsters in the garden...



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

pongo was awake this morning, so i put him in his ball and took him outside into the garden...he LOVED it. He was sniffing everywhere making clicking noises  Waffles has been out in the garden last year...but i am a bit worried...

its safe isnt it? if they are in their ball with supervision?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I would say so!! Fresh air will do them goooood! And they might even eat the grass!


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww how cute


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you think they could go outside in their playpen if you watch them?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't risk it in their balls if it's as hot and sunny as it is now, the chances of dehydration and heat stroke are very high


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

i might try fudge in the garden when its finished, looks like a building site atm!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree with marcia... Plastic balls are suntraps so it'd only really be good in the shade and even then I'd be wary 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I hadn't thought about putting hamsters in the garden in there balls. I would only do it supervised and when it is a cool day. I might try it sometime


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i used to put mine out in his ball. he loved it, on warmer days he could go out in the shade but for only a short period of time. this time last year i was sat im my garden with some friends with rabbits, rats, a hamster and a bearded dragon all running aroung it was great.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine love to go out and run around in the grass, but I wuold never put them out in the ball, just free running. Misty loved eating the grass  and they all met the rabbit and guinea pigs too.


----------

